# Spme ducks and a fisherman



## chubri777 (Aug 11, 2005)

Went out the other morning looking for some ducks to photograph. Started out clear then the weather went south in a hurry and we lost our light but I got a few shots. Duck numbers building with most of them having already completed their moult.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Great shots. Your use of reflection is excellent. Rich


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

Excellent shots! I like the variety of birds!


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Have to agree with the others. Very nice shots.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Good job with these!!!


----------



## WoodDuck Wizard (Nov 18, 2007)

Wow


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

